# Helius AC mit 1.5 Steuerrohr?



## morphe72 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von einem 1.5 Steuerrohr im Helius AC? Macht das Sinn?

Gibt es irgendwo ein Bild davon?


----------



## sluette (25. Dezember 2009)

macht für mich absolut nur unsinn. das AC ist für gabeln bis 150mm ausgelegt, da ist 1 1/8 völlig ausreichend. kann mich auch nur schwer damit anfreunden mir ein fettes steuerrohr darin vorzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (25. Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich auch so, ich habe selber eine AM mit 1 1/8-Steuerrohr. Reicht auch da völlig.


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2009)

jaja, meine Schuhe sind die Schönsten, da sie mir gefallen...

warum sollte 1.5 keinen Sinn machen?
bei der Durolux z.B. ist die 1.5 Variante leichter, da mit Aluschaft
und warum sollte eine 150mm Gabel nicht stabiler mit 1.5 werden?
es gibt bestimmt AC Fahrer mit > 70 Kilo
ein 1.5 Steuerrohr bietet auch die Möglichkeit, die Front mit einem integrierten Steuersatz tiefer zu bekommen...ohne die Einbauhöhe der Reset-11/8-Steuersätze is vielleicht auch ne 160er Gabel drin???


ich finde 1.5 klasse, man hat alle Möglichkeiten!


----------



## morphe72 (25. Dezember 2009)

Von der Flexibilität der zu verwendenden Standards ist es sicherlich die beste Variante. Man kann 1 1/8, Tapered und 1.5 Gabelschäfte fahren.

Aber bringt es z.B. auch bei Verwendung von 1 1/8" Gabeln einen Steifigkeitsvorteil? 

Ist es damit wirklich technisch möglich eine 160er Gabel einzubauen? Macht es aus Sicht der Federwege vorne und hinten Sinn 160mm Gabeln zu fahren?

UND: Wie sieht ein AC mit 1.5" Steuerrohr aus? Nicht, daß man nur noch Nachts mit dem Bike raus darf, weil es so sch§$%&! aussieht?


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2009)

naja, die Optik wäre bestimmt besser, als mit Conehead

ob es technisch möglich is muss man abklären.

das AC hat eine maximale Einbauhöhe für Gabeln von 530 mm
der Reset 118 hat 17,5 mm Einbauhöhe
eine Lyrik 160 mm Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 545 mm

damit wäre das Einbaumaß machbar...
und eine Lyrik ist um einiges steifer, als diese 150er Leichtbaugabeln...


----------



## flyingscot (25. Dezember 2009)

Ok, wenn man in die Richtung will. Aber durch das 1.5" Steuerrohr wird der Rahmen fast 200g schwerer...


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2009)

biste dir sicher mit den 200g?

kann ich kaum glauben...

ich wiege eben 100 Kilo, da brauchts was stabiles
die Lyrik is z.B. um Welten stabiler, als ne Pike...
zur Not lässt sich ne 160er U-Turn ja auf 150 mm runterschrauben und nur beim bergabfahren maximal nutzen...

mit 1.5 hat man jedenfalls alles in einem...

ok, 200g is ein Argument.
dagegen steht auch, das man bei 100 Kilo kein AC fahren muss.
leider finde ich das AC optisch wunderschön und spiele mit dem Gedanken...
das AM mit Park-Zulassung brauch ich net, dafür hab ich ein FR 2006 und ein 901


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Dezember 2009)

ich find das AC auch wunderschön. 
und je fetter die gabel desto schwerer die front. ich möcht an einem trailbike keine über 2kg gabel haben.


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2009)

jaja, irgendwo muss man Kompromisse machen

wenn man 97 Kilo nackt wiegt, dann geht halt nix normales...


----------



## morphe72 (25. Dezember 2009)

200 gr. Mehrgewicht.  Das sind ja fast 8% Mehrgewicht gegenüber der 1 1/8 Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2009)

Gänzlich ohne Ironie - man könnte mit 1.5 auch eine Lefty verbauen oder einfach die Einbauhöhe des Steuersatzes verlieren.

Es bietet viele Vorteile aber mit geringfügigsten Nachteilen. Ich würde es tun.


----------



## haha (25. Dezember 2009)

bin mir sicher, dass ein -N- auch mit 1 1/8" rohr stabil genug für fahrer über 100 kg ist. von den gabeln gibts da auch genug auswahlmöglichkeiten, ne pike mit stahlschaft z.b.
ne 36 talas ist auch super allrounder, vorr. der federweg ist angepasst.
ich pers. möchte aber an einem neurrad auch nicht auf 1.5" verzichten.
allein aus dem grund, beim steuersatz so variabel zu sein. was würde ich drum geben, wenn ich mein helius dh vorne nen knappen cm tieferlegen könnte..


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2009)

der Trend geht zur tiefen Front...

;-)

mal sehen, was 2010 bei mir bringt


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich find 1.5 an dem fast schon (für Nicolai-Verhältnisse) filigranen Rahmen etwas too much. Das ist jedoch wie immer Geschmackssache und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Alles was technisch sinnvoll und machbar ist - macht Nicolai auch.
Aber Versuch macht kluch: Wir bekommen im Februar unser Helius AC Testbike in Größe L (und mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr). Da kommt dann eine RS Revelation mit Maxle Lite rein. Und da ich problemlos in der >100 kg Klasse mithalten kann (vor allem nach den Feiertagen ), werde ich die Konfiguration dann mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. 
Ich bin mir aber schon jetzt relativ sicher, dass es auch zukünftig für das Helius AC keine Gewichtsbeschränkung seitens Nicolai geben wird (auch nicht mit "nur" 1 1/8" Steuerrohr). /Ironie off

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für den Rahmen wird es sicher nicht geben

nur sind 160er Gabeln einfach ne andere Liga

eine 150er Coilgabel mit 20 mm Achse wäre mein Traum...

oder gleich ein AM mit 36 Van 

oder oder oder


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Dezember 2009)

Optisch gesehen passt ein 1.5 Steuerrohr absolut nicht zum AC. Der einzige Vorteil wäre, wie oben geschrieben, durch einen integrierten Steuersatz eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen. Aber macht das wirklich Sinn? Wäre das passende Gegenstück zur Gabel z.B. nicht eher ein AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

wieso definiert sich der Rahmen durch die Gabel?

ich finde, eine 160er Gabel im knapp an die 2 Kilo Segment passt doch gut ins AC

ich möchte erstmal ein AC mit 1.5 Steuerrohr sehen, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube


off-topic: bekommt man ein AM auf 12,5-13 Kilo fahrbereit für 97 Kilo?


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2009)

die steuerrohre von AC und AM sind von der Steifigkeit her leider nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da das AM gussets hat und das AC nicht. in meinem AM fahre ich bei knapp 96Kg nakig (naja, mal schaun wieviels morgen sind...) die fox 36 mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr und habe überhaupt keinen grund zu meckern. 
denke die 12,5-13 kg sind machbar, da kommt dann so eine kiste mit DT dämpfer und gabel raus, in elox und mit super leichten bauteilen, wie hier in anderen threads schon gezeigt wurde. 
für mich ergibt das aber keinen sinn. 
a) habe ich auf anspruchsvollen trails kein vertrauen in bikes mit knapp 12kg in meiner gewichtsklasse
b) bin ich davon überzeugt das ein so aufgebautes bike nicht mehr in die kategorie enduro / all mountain sondern eher extrem cc passt. weil die komponenten nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

Wieso macht das keinen Sinn?

Ein LRS kann 1600g wiegen
die 36 van 2,36 Kilo - die durolux RCA sogar weniger
ein Fatal Bert 700g
ein syntace Cockpit is au net schwer
xtr ebenso

wo fehlt da die Stabilität?

Und das AC hat Gussets...


----------



## morphe72 (26. Dezember 2009)

Also um beurteilen zu können ob es eine Beleidigung fürs Auge sein könnte, muss man wohl tatsächlich erst ein AC mit 1.5er Steuerrohr sehen.

Allerding bin ich auch der Meinung, daß ein fahrfertiges AM (welches wohl auf grund des Toureneinsatzes eher  ein L als ein M wäre)- selbst mit XTR und 1600gr LRS - nicht unter 13kg incl. Pedale vernünftig zu bestücken ist und ich wiege nur weihnachtliche 80kg. Wobei ein AM bei mir auf alle Fälle ein 1.5er Steurrohr verpasst bekäme - wegen der Möglichkeit alle Standards zu fahren.


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und das AC hat Gussets...









wo genau ?


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

im vorderen Rahmendreieck am Unterrand des Ober- und Unterrohrs.

Gusset bedeutet nicht automatisch ein Blech an der Seite...

hier ganz gut sichtbar:


----------



## morphe72 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab jetzt die komplette Helius Galerie (Teil1 und 2) durch, habe gegooglet was die Tastatur hergibt. Aber ich konnte weder ein AM noch ein AC mit 1.5 Steuerrohr finden. Es gibt wohl einige AFR mit onepointfive, da weiss ich aber nicht ob die Durchmesser von Ober und Unterrohr dem AM entsprechen (wegen der Proportionen)

Nach alle dem muss ich gestehen, daß ein AC - jetzt rein von der Optik her - wirklich etwas zu filigran fuer 1.5 ist. Im Bikemarkt ist z.Z. ein AC mit Conehead.


----------



## flyingscot (30. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Dezember 2009)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Nach alle dem muss ich gestehen, daß ein AC - jetzt rein von der Optik her - wirklich etwas zu filigran fuer 1.5 ist.


Ja, genau so ist es 

Was Gewicht und Steifigkeit angeht, gab es vor kurzem mal ein Statement von Falco wo 1.5 nicht so gut weggekommen ist, weiss nur nicht mehr in welchem Thread.


----------



## frankweber (30. Dezember 2009)

In meinem AC sitzt eine Revelation 09 mit 140 und 20 er Steckachse und die karre ist somit voll ausreichend steif. 
Das problem ist, daß es nicht allzuviele Gabeln mit 150 gibt, die 20 er Steckachse bieten. Diese QR15 bringen kaum bessere Steifigkeit als Schnellspanner.

Die 10 er Revelation hat nun 150 und ist beinahe ein Pfund leichter, ich werde die sicher, sobald die Preise hierfür akzeptabel sind austauschen, da 2.28 kg für eine 140 er Gabel schon heftig ist, obwohl mein AC  ohne irgendwelche Extremleichtteile so schon ziemlich leicht ist, trotz der schweren Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (10. Januar 2010)

Ich schreibs jetzt mal mit den Worten meines kleinen Neffen:  1.5 im Helius AC sieht doch total kaka aus  

nichts für ungut...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2010)

AFRs gibt es ja mittlerweile einige mit 1.5 Steuerrohr. Das AFR hat noch das Gusset, in der Regel eine fette Gabel und ist insgesamt einfach etwas wuchtiger, deshalb ist es da optisch noch im Rahmen. Man kann sich an diesem Beispiel (von "keiner") aber ausmalen, wie das an einem AC aussieht:


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man in die Richtung will. Aber durch das 1.5" Steuerrohr wird der Rahmen fast 200g schwerer...



ich hab bei nicolai angerufen und der nette kollege hat mir ein 1 1/8 und ein 1,5" Steuerrohr ausgewogen. Gewichtsunterschied: ca. 60 gramm.
Das geht klar, find ich, und deshalb ist mein Helius AM auch mit 1,5" bestellt


----------



## Springhecht (11. Januar 2010)

@Rockcity Roller: Stirbt da Bauer auf da Leiter geht a nimma weiter...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. Januar 2010)

Springhecht schrieb:


> @Rockcity Roller: Stirbt da Bauer auf da Leiter geht a nimma weiter...


----------

